# How does VAT work?



## Ollie11 (26 Sep 2008)

I need to learn about and understand how VAT works. Can anybody recommend a website that is easy to understand? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr Tayto (27 Sep 2008)

[broken link removed]

All you need to know about the complicated VAT system in Ireland


----------



## ClubMan (27 Sep 2008)

Read the posting guidelines. Post in the correct forum.


----------

